# Wave messages with phone's LEDs



## PhotonBoy (May 31, 2004)

*Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/711048.cms

"The handset, dubbed the 3220, enables the user better to contact friends in a crowded room or at an open-air concert. By waving the handset from side to side, small lights on the phone light up to “write a message that appears to float in mid-air,'' Nokia said...."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

Seems to work like the Skyliner that I reviewed a few years back.
This device has a row of LEDs on its business-end, and when you whirl the thing around, you can display any of a number of canned messages, or a custom message you enter in the device yourself.


----------



## markdi (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

I have a sky-writer made by ideal toy in 1981.
7 red led's There is one on ebay
I paid .50 cents for mine


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Seems to work like the Skyliner that I reviewed a few years back.
This device has a row of LEDs on its business-end, and when you whirl the thing around, you can display any of a number of canned messages, or a custom message you enter in the device yourself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've seen a prototype unit at a trade show that was a full-color spinning LED column, about *5 feet* high by maybe 3 feet in diameter! It was showing full-color graphics and animations. They didn't mention a price for it, but it had to cost many tens of thousands! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

Here's one that you can just screw into a light socket. Watch your fingers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

Hmmm...wonder what color that is. And if it will go "off balance" because there is only one rod.
The Olympia Info Globe has two rods or arms with the LED rows on their ends, and it seems to run relatively smoothly.
O, and it has blue chip-type LEDs, so the messages it displays are blue.


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

It's probably balanced with a metal weight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Hmmm...wonder what color that is.


[/ QUOTE ]

It's red.

[ QUOTE ]
And if it will go "off balance" because there is only one rod.



[/ QUOTE ]
Betcha it can!

[ QUOTE ]

The Olympia Info Globe has two rods or arms with the LED rows on their ends, and it seems to run relatively smoothly.
O, and it has blue chip-type LEDs, so the messages it displays are blue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the people at Olympia had a better idea, especially from the standpoint of balancing out the mechanical load so it won't spin like a flat tire. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

Well, money's a bit tight right now. If the company that makes it does not believe in evaluation samples, I probably won't be able to evaluate it and stick it on my website, and of course, post about it here for CPF sakes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Well, money's a bit tight right now. If the company that makes it does not believe in evaluation samples, I probably won't be able to evaluate it and stick it on my website, and of course, post about it here for CPF sakes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hear ya, Craig. I have no idea what they're asking for that system, but I can find out. I can also ask if they provide samples to professional evaluators. Couldn't hurt, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

(Edit, a few moments later) - 
I've just sent an email to the manufacturer in the U.K. recommending that they send a sample to you. I've copied you on the email. We'll see what happens...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Wave messages with phone\'s LEDs*

Thank you PW!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I'll drop you a quick email when or if I get a favourable response. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------

